# 1225 with hydraulic lift



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 1969 1225 that a friend and I purchased to restore and we have run out of time and are looking to sell it. It needs the wiring sorted out and the cylinder head torqued down. My question is does the hydraulic lift add any value for selling? I have seen several for sale on the Internet but all are manual lift.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

:ditto:

Hydraulic lift was standard on ALL of the Bolens Hydro driven tractors.

You must be thinking about the Hydraulic Lift Kit that Bolens had available for the gear driven tube frames.

Here's what one looks like when mounted on a G10.

The last pic is what it looked like before I put the lift kit on it.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. This looks factory, the valve for the hydronic lift sits under the battery tray.



Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

86bolens said:


> Thanks for the info. *This looks factory*, the valve for the hydronic lift sits under the battery tray.


It *is* factory. The 1225 is a hydrostatic driven tractor.

It should look similar to these pics of my 1256s which replaced the 1225.


----------



## ruger1022 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Bolens 1220 no spark*

Hey just became a member today at tractorforum seem pretty coolhave a 1220 bolens and a g9 have had them 6 years having Trouble finding parts for my tecumseh 12 hp no spark replaced coil once any other ideas


----------

